# Congratulations Gator Nutz our May Contest Winner!



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Topic Perspectives
Winner Gator Nutz

Notice anything funny about this one?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Runner-up Pocketfisherman*

Love it!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Honorable Mention - Cougar*

Very unique.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Who didit?*

Contest Summary


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

yep the picture is upside down..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratultions Gator. Nice pix and great choice of presentation...rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

(thunderous applause as Mr Newman makes his way to the podium)

tap tap tap&#8230;Is this thing on? Testing one two. Can you guys hear me? OK then.

WOW. All I can say is WOW! This was totally unexpected. I say again, WOW!

(the crowd erupts again into applause)

(10 minutes later)

OK that's enough. Hold it down. We still have other awards to get to you know.

Where do I begin? I really don't know. Did I mention this is a complete surprise? I didn't even prepare anything. I truly cannot believe this is happening.

(Mr Newman reaches in his pants and pulls out a three ring binder)

Alright I'll give her a go. First and foremost I must thank my Mom. If she had chosen, way back in 1954, to go straight home that Friday night after the Mexia/Groesbeck football game, instead of meeting my would be father at the Dairy Queen and staying out all night "celebrating", none of this would have been possible. (pointing upward and winking) Thanks Mommy. We did it! Your little boy did it!

I would be remiss not to give a shout out to a very special dude. The man that really started it all back in the 16th century when he invented the first camera obscura. I'm talking about Leonardo da Vinci. You're my dog Leo! I love you man! This award is just as much yours as it is mine. Well maybe not just as much but it's partially yoursJ

Thanks to Mr Joseph Nicephore Niepce, the French military officer that made the very first true photograph of a scene. You know what that scene was? You got it baby. It was an upside down cyprus tree. Now is that a coincedence or what? Thank you Joe Joe. You da man.

A special thanks must also go out to Harold Edgeron. A great photographer in his own right who back in 1931 invented the first electronic flash. Without you Harry, all of my pictures would just be black squares.

(orchestra starts playing music queing the commercial)

Hey now! Wait just a minute! I'm not through! I need to thank Thomas Sutton too. He was the father of the first single lens reflex camera. I think all of us extra great photographers owe him a special debt of gratitude. Thanks Tommy. Everytime I change lenses I'm thinking of you buddy.

(music getting louder now)

OK. OK. I can take a hint. I also must thank the academy and all those millions that voted for my wonderful image. You deserve part of this award too but you can't have any of it. There just isn't enough for me and you all too. Sorry. Thanks Mr Kodak for whatever it was you did. Thanks cyprus tree. Had you not been there my picture would have been an upside down water puddle. I owe you babe.

(security walking on stage now)

All right. I'm leaving. Sheesh. Gimme a break. Thanks Adorama! Thanks UPS! Oh yes, Thanks to my lovely wife for putting up with me all these years. Thanks&#8230;.

Que commercial


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm "get the hook" !!!!



ha ha ha rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

it's upside down? oh that explains my stomach churning! lol

congratulations James! rosesm

some definitely interesting perspectives here.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats GatorN. And you too Pocketfisherman and cougar. I liked a lot of the pics submitted this month.
Mike


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*winners*

Congrats to the winners. Great photos,
SH


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK maybe my wierd sense of humor just doesn't carry here like I thought it would. I was not being disrespectful. Only trying to be funny. I am very happy to have won this month's contest. I thank all that voted for my picture. It was great fun and I look forward to this month's topic, Churches. Congrats to all that entered and keep it up.
James


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

So the next photo topic is churches?


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Topic Perspectives
> Winner Gator Nutz
> 
> Notice anything funny about this one?


Is it upside down??


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*yes*



galvetraz said:


> So the next photo topic is churches?


correct


----------



## Ialien (Oct 22, 2005)

*congrats!!*

I like the upside down pic too!!!

Nice shot!!

Joe


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations James! Nice shot!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> OK maybe my wierd sense of humor just doesn't carry here like I thought it would. I was not being disrespectful. Only trying to be funny. I am very happy to have won this month's contest. I thank all that voted for my picture. It was great fun and I look forward to this month's topic, Churches. Congrats to all that entered and keep it up.
> James


it was funny. you owe me a new ergonomic keyboard thank you. 

actually, it was very well written. ever thought of taking up writing, or combining it with your photography? seriously, it would be worth considering.

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations to the winner. I just noticed now that the first place entry is defying gravity.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Great photo and congrats! 

Gator: your follow up post - humor is an art too, it was good for some grins. Thanks!

GCB


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks General. (salute) I was beginning to wonder if anyone even read the post.


----------

